
Microsoft seeks Hot-or-Not patent - gasull
http://appft1.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=HITOFF&d=PG01&p=1&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsrchnum.html&r=1&f=G&l=50&s1=%2220090150203%22.PGNR.&OS=DN/20090150203&RS=DN/20090150203
======
ujjwalg
This is one of the most ridiculous patents I have come across ever by such a
big corporation.

~~~
mlLK
Certainly not as ridiculous as <http://www.theonion.com/content/node/29130>

